# Freshwater tank controller ? Do they exist monitor ph, ammonia etc ?



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Just a shot in the dark after currently losing 80% on my Malawi hap tank due to unknown ammonia spike while on 3 day business trip , I'm wondering if they make controller/monitor you can monitor on he road ...?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe American Marine has some that do. J&L carries several different brands you might check out:Controllers & Monitors


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper Lite controller monitoring pH and controlling the CO2 and temperature levels on my freshwater planted tank. It works flawlessly. They have a monitoring module called "Lifeguard" that does exactly what you need. J&L Aquatics carry them.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most of the controller out there only work best with reef, and what we can use for fresh water is ph and temp only and the rest you have to do it with the test kit. So next time if you are away, then stop feeding your fish and do water change a day before you go. Fish start up to weeks with out food and they don't need water since they are already in the water .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a controller, but a monitor. Will email or SMS. SENEYE "HOME" Aquarium Monitor // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Seneye is exactly what I'm looking for just for my peace of mind while away , I'm aware of doing water change and no feed before I go away this was very unexpected for me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone who travels worries about that. Unknown ammonia spike is usually related to a dead fish somewhere. I've had that happen and caused a major problem. Every time I go away for a business trip I'm frantically cleaning up the tanks.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

That's exactly what did it I'm kicking myself in ass for it I just lost 500bucks worth of nice all Malawi from Rick at canaqua and went out about a week before I left and got 2 yellow cichlids from my Lfs , they were fighting from beginning and some days were fine I should have returned one to store and also lost my 2 nice balas I raised since like haf inch each


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I just had a conversation with some of my hobby friends about this exact thing that you have over hundreds of dollars in livestock in the tank, but you don't spend that little bit extra to ensure the health of the tank. Peace of mind. Never too late to prevent future nonoccurrence.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also instituted a "no new fish for 2 weeks" prior to a trip rule, no matter how desperate I am for the fish.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Will be picking up tank monitor for sure !


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried out the Seneye in the meantime? Was looking into this an wanted to know what people thought about it.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow that seneye is pretty interesting I wouldn't mind getting one for fun unless its very very expensive

can we find this product locally and any personal experience with it

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh wow starting at $170 for the reef unit not a bad starting price point

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Seneye system is pretty cool and especially because I love all gadgetry. I see a couple of things to think about though. You have to continue to buy their slides at a cost of about $10 per month (this I hate) if you want your pH and ammonia readings. There are only 3 parameters that are being monitored. Temp, pH and ammonia. For freshwater tanks, I'm not sure how useful the latter two would be, especially the last one. You should really have negligible ammonia in the tank once its been cycled. Also, pH is a good reading to have but I personally find that its not the best indicator of tank health anyway. 

I think you'd be much better served buying something like a Digital Aquatics controller at under $300. It will monitor pH and temperature and be able to control your heaters and other equipment at the same time. 

My 2 cents.


----------

